# My engine brake issue... Made a short video clip



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

The saga continues and it's really getting annoying. Anyone have any feedback, advice, tips, anything? Removing it is a LAST resort for me. So I want to try everything else first.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish i could see this. Iphone is hating on me for some reason!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see a video?????


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

It was there.... then it went away, now it's back lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

k i see now


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry that was me. I rebuilt the post cache.
im still trying to view the vid.
apparently not ready for iphone yet.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

so this noise started after u cleaned the fuse box and got the actuator to working again? 

have you tried taking it apart and cleaning it?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Edited... it's back!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey man thats great. Turns out the fix was free


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

AHHHH it's back!. I put it back together, drove it around and now it's doing it again.... Guess i'm gonna have to borrow my buddies to see if that's the issue.

What all is involved in removing the engine brake?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres a link. its in the how to section

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1083


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to try a buddies and go from there. The 650I and 750I have the same engine brake right?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

If I recall Diamond-G makes something that takes it out of the loop so you can leave it unplugged. I just took the fork off mine and left it.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Who is diamond-G? 

I've done everything I can with what I have... I'm headed out on a 3 day trip in the morning, when I get home on Friday I'm snagging a buddies KEBC to test it out. If his works then I think I found a replacement on Highlifter want ads around 100bucks. I'd rather it be a dead KEBC than a wiring issue obviously.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You won't regret doing away with it. The only time I notice mine gone is going down a good size hill and letting the engine return to idle. You will pick up speed but if you give it just a little throttle, the engine starts braking the machine again. Not to mention when you turn the bike off, you don't hear all that whiz bang junk going on in the cvt cover.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> I'm going to try a buddies and go from there. The 650I and 750I have the same engine brake right?


yep. even one from a prairie 360 would fit.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

mine does that occasionally but not for long periods of time...
am i on the road to that?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Probably... I'm taking it to the dealer saturday. It's got a 5 year warranty and the engine brake is covered. :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

eh. they gonna warranty it with all yer mods?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

The service manager is my one of my best friends brothers.:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> Who is diamond-G?


http://www.diamondgracing.com/page/page/3692038.htm

Your looking for the DG-6 its $89. I believe they are the original module guys. They claim that if you run the DG-5, the DG-6 , and the 6* key you will have more power then the CDI's have, and be more reliable. aka they don't fail like some of the CDI's do so iv been told.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank God for my extended warranty. The computer under the seat that controls the engine brake and 4wd shorted out somehow and it in turn fried the engine brake, computer under the seat, 2/4wd toggle switch, and 4wd actuator on the front diff.. Totaling near $1900.00 is parts. And it's all covered under my 5 year extended factory warranty!! I'm so happy I could do some backflips!!!


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm happy your getting it fixed under warranty. 

I'm having a bit of a hard time buying into the diagnosis though. From an electronics standpoint I don't think it's probable all those devices were damaged. A switch, and both actuators especially. :thinking:

Congrats again on the warranty score!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

BF650SRA said:


> I'm happy your getting it fixed under warranty.
> 
> I'm having a bit of a hard time buying into the diagnosis though. From an electronics standpoint I don't think it's probable all those devices were damaged. A switch, and both actuators especially. :thinking:
> 
> Congrats again on the warranty score!


I meant to put the switch in a diff sentence. The switch had a bad seal so it was going out. They are replacing it under warranty but it's not related to the Fried computer.


----------

